# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams controlled for mental health, while too much tech disrupts dreaming - HULIQ

## Dream Guide Team

HULIQ*Dreams controlled for mental health, while too much tech disrupts dreaming**HULIQ*Thanks to something called *lucid dreaming*, Jerry and millions of other Americans are now able to confront the demons that plague them in their dreams. In turn, dream experts are featured in the recent January edition of Popular Science stating the *...**and more »*

----------

